# Flywheel Ring



## lotsasteam (Dec 12, 2016)

to have more mass i need a brass ring made  OD 140 mm  ID 95 mm  width 15 mm my taig doesn't do this size, the brass ring will be glued to the aluminium flywheel to make the hit n miss turn over properly (Hoppy made by a british firm)   Please ,quote me on this ,thanks in advance, Manfred


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 13, 2016)

Instead of glue, why not heat the ring and let it shrink to fit? Just a thought. Mike


----------



## Yumamechanic (Dec 20, 2016)

lotsasteam said:


> to have more mass i need a brass ring made  OD 140 mm  ID 95 mm  width 15 mm my taig doesn't do this size, the brass ring will be glued to the aluminium flywheel to make the hit n miss turn over properly (Hoppy made by a british firm)   Please ,quote me on this ,thanks in advance, Manfred



I was thinking press fit and grub screws or pressed pins to locate it, glue just seems weak for a device that balances torque pulses.
I didn't attempt to find out where you are located I'm in Yuma AZ, but would be willing if your close enough to do the work on my machine's and press fit or shrink fit it to the part at the same time.

Sean

Sean


----------



## lotsasteam (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks,press fit would be perfect in the moment i am still looking for the brass material so it can be machined to size!


----------



## Yumamechanic (Jan 9, 2017)

Is brass the choice due to weight, ease of machining, or looks?
If for looks I totally understand....

if for weight I would suggest steel or cast iron due to cost of brass unless your casting from scrap. Or lead....inexpensive machinable...heavier than brass.

Ease of machining.....brass, 12l14, steel, or cast iron are all ok.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 9, 2017)

Definitely shrink fit on that rather than any adhesive, even though there are pretty good adhesives available now. There would be zero doubt about a failure. If you shrink it fairly tight, no pins or screws will be required. It would look best too.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 9, 2017)

Finally i found a 5 pound slab of round steel  1 1/2 inch thick and 5 1/4 diameter!  If you wanna machine it and attach them to the flywheel ,give me a quote please?
Manfred


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 9, 2017)

What kind of steel?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't know what kind of steel ,not stainless for shure


----------



## Yumamechanic (Jan 14, 2017)

I will do it if needed...I may have a piece of steel close to that size...and could perhaps save 2 way shipping....what state are you in?.....Oh Utah. ...well that nit horrible far but still a good ways to walk.
Many people from Utah winter here in yuma az, maybe you can send it with one of them. Or flat rate it.


Sean


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 14, 2017)

That would be great! I live in utah!   Thanx!


----------



## Yumamechanic (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok....heading into town today to drop son off for school.... will swing by the scrap yard  and see what's there....if nothing good will hit the local fab shops recycle bin lol...will let you know


----------



## Yumamechanic (Jan 26, 2017)

I apologize life kinda sidetracked me....then things at work got a tad complicated to say least...nope I not in trouble lol.
I have found a rusty piece I think will do the job....not sure if your in a hurry or not, if not I'll continue looking....I think I can turn up a cast iron dumbell or a heavy malable iron blind flange plate for next to nothing.


----------



## lotsasteam (Feb 4, 2017)

I m not in a hurry,have some projects lined up ,so let me know if something came up! Thanks,Manfred


----------



## tertiaryjim (Feb 17, 2017)

I was at a habitat for humanity store last summer and found cast iron barbell weights for $1.oo to $2.00 each and bought em all. I think they had six different weights of  2.5 pounds to 10 pounds.
They can be turned true and balanced as fly wheels or hand wheels er whatever.
Yard sales could be a good place to look for them also.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 17, 2017)

Man what can I make out of my old dumbbells.? Shoot I even have some window weights nice round and rectangles too.


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 18, 2017)

press fit and loctite


----------

